# أعمال الأبواب المعدنية



## architect one (5 يوليو 2008)

- يجب أن يكون الحديد متجانس وخالي من العيوب وذات جودة عالية .
- الألواح المعدنية يجب أن تكون مستقيمة ومتساوية السماكة وليس بها أي تعرجات .
- يحق لصاحب المشروع تكليف من يراه لزيارة الورش التي تقوم بتصنيع الأعمال لمراقبتها والتأكد من مطابقة المواصفات وهذا لايعفي المقاول من مسؤوليته عن المواد والتصنيع .
- يحق لصاحب المشروع تكليف المقاول وعلى حسابه بعمل اختبارات للمواد في أي مخبر تراه مناسباً في حال ظهور مخالفة للمواصفات الفنية وسيم رفض أي أعمال تكون قد نفذت بتلك المواد وبدون تعويضه عن تكاليفها .
- على المقاول أن يتخذ جميع الإحتياطات عند نقل وتخزين وتركيب الأعمال المعدنية للمحافظة عليها من أي تلف مث الإلتواء والكسر وفك اللحام وقشط الدهان وخلافه . 
- ضرب الباب بالرمل لإزالة الصدأ السطحي والزيوت والشحوم أو المواد اللاصقة .
- على المقاول الامتناع نهائياً عن استعمال بوري الغاز في عملية قطع وتثبيت وثقب الحديد المطلوب وترفض جميع القطع التي تجهز بهذه الطريقة وتكون جميع عمليات تشغيل الحديد ميكانيكية أي بالمقصات ومناشير الصلب وتكون أعمال التثقيب بالمثاقب الميكانيكية مع استعمال سوائل التبريد عند الحاجة ومع استعمال أحجار الجلخ الميكانيكية لإزالة الرايش وتنظيف القطاعات ويستبعد أي قطعة حديد يحدث بها شرخ أو انبعاج نتيجة أعمال التشغيل وتكون أعمال التشغيل على البارد ولن يتم استلام الأعمال المخالفة لهذه الشروط .
- يتم استعمال أسياخ اللحام المغطاة من نفس نوع الحديد ومن أجود الأنواع العالمية وبالقطر المناسب لسمك اللحام .
- يجب أن اللحام الكهربائي على البارد(أي بدون تسخين سابق لأطراف الحديد المطلوب لحامه ) ويكون السمك المطلوب بأقل عدد ممكن من الطبقات وبحيث يكون من طبقة واحدة لسمك 6مم مع مراعاة دق سطح اللحام بعد أن يبرد بمطرقة خفيفة واستعمال فرشة سلك لإزالة القشور والكشف عن الفقاعات الهوائية ثم إعادة ملئ اللحام في الأجزاء الناقصة حتى السمك المطلوب والطبقة الثانية بنفس الطريقة حتى يتم الوصول إلى السمك النهائي .
- يراعى في عملية اللحام التداخل والنفاذية وذلك بين مادة الحديد الأساسية وبين مادة اللحام بحيث تتحقق في النهاية مادة متجانسة مع قطاع الحديد ويكون مظهرها الخارجي لامع بنفس الدرجة مع سطح الحديد المكشوف .
- يجب أن تكون زوايا الأبواب قائمة وإطاراتها مستقيمة وجوانبها خالية من أي تقوس أو إعوجاج وجميع لحاماتها وحوافها منتظمة ومجلخة وناعمة بعد التصنيع .
- يتم تزويد الأبواب المزدوجة بشنكل وسركي سفلي وعلوي من النحاس المطلي بالنيكل وذلك لتثبيت أحد الطرفين وجعل الآخر متحركاً .
- يتم تزويد الأبواب برزات عدد أربعة لكل باب .
- يتم تثبيت قوالب الأبواب بواسطة كانات حديد عدد ثمانية .
- يتم تثبيت جميع الإكسسوارات للأبواب بالبراغي وليس بطريقة اللحام لضمان عملية الصيانة المستقبلية وتنفذ فراغات البراغي بالمثقاب .
- يتم إضافة زاوية في نقاط تلاقي العارضة مع القائم بنفس مواصفات الحديد المستخدم وذلك لمنع عملية التكثيف والتأكسد والتكلس في نقاط التلاقي ويتم لحامها بشكل دقيق ودون ترك أية فراغات .
- إضافة عوارض سفلية وعلى جانبي القوائم وذلك لمنع فتل وإنحناء القالب .
- الزجاج المستعمل في الأبواب من النوع المسلح المثلج ضد الكسر ومن أجود الأنواع وخالي من العيوب والفتل وبسماكة 6مم ويثبت بواسطة بروفيل حاكم يتم تثبيته بواسطة مسامير نحاسية قلاووظ برأس طاسة ويتم تركيب حشوات مطاطية ( كسكت ) لاصق بوجهين على جانبي البلور وفي المسافة الفاصلة بينه وبين الحديد وعلى محيط الزجاج ومن أفضل الأنواع لمنع الزجاج من الحركة وامتصاص صرير الزجاج .
- يتم حقن الفراغ بين القالب وجدران التثبيت بمادة مناسبة لإمتصاص الصوت وكذلك إملاء الفراغ .
- يتم دهان الأبواب وجهان بطبقة أساس مقاومة للصدأ قبل الدهان ببوية الدهان النهائية .
- يراعى أثناء التصنيع عمل التجويف اللازم للمفصلات لكل من الضلفة والحلق بحيث يكون سمك جناح المفصلة غاطساً .
- يؤخذ بعين الإعتبار إتجاه فتح الأبواب بحسب المخططات ولا يجوز تغيير فتحة الباب عن المخطط وسيتم رفض الأبواب المخالفة .
- يتم تزويد الباب بمصد من الكاوتشوك قطر 1.25 بوصة لمنع تصادم الأبواب بالحائط .
- الخردوات يجب أن تكون من أحسن الأصناف وتكون ألوانها مناسبة للون الدهان المستخد للأبواب .
- الأبواب ذات المساحات الكبيرة والثقيلة يتم تركيب عجل بأسفل الباب وسكة معدنية تثبت بالأرضية .
وتفضلوا بفائق الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (6 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## Arch_M (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي على الموضوع ومعلوماتك مفيدة امل ان يستفيد منها جميع المهندسين هنا


----------



## Alinajeeb (6 يوليو 2008)

جميل بس لو تدعم بالصور 

وكما هو معروف أن لغة المعماري الرسم(


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا


...........................


----------



## نورالدين تو (25 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إبن جبير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة ، أحسنت


----------



## زمزون00 (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع انها حقا معلومات جميله​


----------



## architect one (15 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم وجعلنا الله وإياكم جادين بالسعي الى الخير وإفادة الآخرين .
أخوكم architect one .


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ايهاب (17 فبراير 2010)

انا اعمال في مجال الحديده واريد بعض الصوار حتي استفيد منه:وان في اعمالي:وانا لديه بعض الصورلو توريده البعض منه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## يوسف يسري جلال (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا للتعاون في المواصفات ولكن نريد بعض أشكال الابواب المعدنية وقطاعات الحديد المستعمل والاشكال المناسبة في العمارات والشقق والفلل (القصد تفاصيل الحديد المشغول) وجزاكم الله الخير....والسلام عليكم


----------



## قمر الابداع (7 مارس 2011)

تفاصيل التركيب التى قدمتها قوية جدا


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة محمد وايهاب ويوسف وقمر بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## tahseen_m3 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك على الموضوع


----------

